# The perfect chair for any beer lover...



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Need plans!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3046918241997881


----------



## Big Rog (Jun 9, 2007)

Contact Thompson Woodworks in Garden City, Mi.
[email protected] and on Facebook.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Now that's cool


----------

